# Mill request- Cedar Elm



## David Hill (Dec 6, 2020)

Just felt like posting...
A good friend requested a couple of mills using a “light” colored wood. She specifically wanted them to stand out. Well, I had this nice billet of Cedar Elm that said—“Ooooh oooh— pick me!”
Got’em drilled, shaped snd sanded today. Will get finish on and crush/grinds in this week. They stand about 9” tall.
As luck would have it, one needed a little enhancement... should “pop” when i get finish on.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 7, 2020)

Those are going to be sharp when you get finish on them. Great pieces of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2020)

Congrats on getting to this point in building a peppermill set! I have a couple of sets queued up in my shop. Really like the turquoise filler! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 10, 2020)

Are you going to sand out your chuck imprints?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 10, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Are you going to sand out your chuck imprints?


Yep, as I can. Although they did look kind of spiffy.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 10, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Yep, as I can. Although they did look kind of spiffy.


David, I sure glad that Cody had the cajones to bring that up. If you were to make a mandrel, you could make hundreds of mills and never see where Jaws attacked your work.
They're gonna be nice when finished..... .... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> David, I sure glad that Cody had the cajones to bring that up. If you were to make a mandrel, you could make hundreds of mills and never see where Jaws attacked your work.
> They're gonna be nice when finished..... .... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Not trying to bust his who know whats... but the jaw marks and then the radial sand marks stood right out to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 10, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Not trying to bust his who know whats... but the jaw marks and then the radial sand marks stood right out to me.



No offense taken. That’s why I like this place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 10, 2020)

Another option is to just cut in shallow grooves right where the jaw marks are and tell everyone you put them there on purpose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 11, 2020)

I really like the color variations in the wood, and there’s some nice spalted black line. I did have to look up ‘Cedar Elm’ as that species was a new one for me. My new species for the day! 
Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2020)

Actually I used the drum sander and took out most of the marks, then applied finish---4 coats of polycrylic. She came by to see'em and they went home with her----very happy.
No pics....she was too fast, although she did post'em on fb.


----------



## Maverick (Dec 23, 2020)

Then grab the pics off FB and post them here or it didn't happen. You know the rules.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Actually I used the drum sander and took out most of the marks, then applied finish---4 coats of polycrylic. She came by to see'em and they went home with her----very happy.
> No pics....she was too fast, although she did post'em on fb.


So you rotated them around the drum so they stayed cylindrical? 

Glad she was happy!


----------



## David Hill (Dec 24, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> So you rotated them around the drum so they stayed cylindrical?
> 
> Glad she was happy!


Yep! And... very happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

